
New Chatbot Testing Automation/Monitoring platform is out - enchattedcom
https://enchatted.com/
======
enchattedcom
It is our great pleasure to announce that the first version of the new
Enchatted platform is here! Get a free account and try it out. Support for the
major chatbot technologies: Facebook Messenger bots, Google Dialogflow, Rasa,
Amazon Lex, Wit.ai & IBM Watson.

Enchatted.com offers a platform that automates your chatbot testing using
automated test scripts, continuous monitoring, AI-enhanced Rephrasing engine
and a fully managed QA solution.

Thanks, -the Enchatted Team

